# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  U ćemu je problem!? HELP please!

## deeeyoo

Evo ovako: nabavila sam Popolini organic pp one size, 100 % pamučni frotir i Popolini zaštitne gačice. Prvo sam sve pelene oprala (sa sensitive deterđentom) i dobro prosušila u šušilici.
E sad - kada ih idem mjenjati ostajem svaki put u šoku, jer su kompletno vlažne! Mislim, ne samo tamo gdje je piškila, nego skroz na skroz! Kao da se preznojava u njima. Jeli to normalno??? I ako je - koliko je to zdravo da je ona satima u takvoj vlagi?
Sve si mislim da tu nešto ne štima. Imate kakav savjet/odgovor?  :Sad:

----------


## rahela

ne znam zašto je tako, nisam imala ni jednu Popolini pelenu
možeš eventualno probati staviti neki deblji uložak, pa vidjeti hoće li opet biti cijela pelena mokra
i, što znači satima?
ja sam ju presvlačila otprilike svaka 2 - 2,5 sata i nisam imala dojam da je popišana od trenutka kad sam joj stavila čistu

----------


## Lutonjica

ne preznojava se nego se pelena cijela smoči, normalno je ako dijete količinski puno piški. nama su noćne pelene znale biti tako natopljene da je tekućina kapala iz njih kad bih ih skinula

----------


## deeeyoo

ja sam na početku stavljala uložak ali nikakve razlike nije bilo.
@lutonjica misliš da bebica od 6 tjedna toliko može popiškiti?

naručila sam sad još od Rode prefold pelene, pa ću kada s njima krenem vidjeti da li se isto događa.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

kako često mijenjaš? koliko slojeva imaju?

----------


## S2000

Mozdase ona popiski dva ili vise puta dok je ti promjenis? Pokusaj procirit cim se jednom popiski pa vidi je li isto tako natopljena. Mozda puno papi pa puno i piski  :Smile:

----------


## deeeyoo

po danu mijenjam svako 3 sata od prilike jer puno spava.

nemam pojma kako se ti slojevi računaju? pelena ima po sredini ušiveno podebljenje. to su dva sloja onda, ili kako to ide?

----------


## Jesen u meni

kada se bebo upiški dok ga presvlačimo, vidi se da je samo dio pelene mokar. a kad ostane duže u peleni (obično oko 2-3 sata), onda cijela bude mokra. 
mislim da je normalno da materijal "povuče" vlagu i na dijelove na koje nije direktno beba piškila.

----------


## S2000

Nastoj presvlaciti cesce.

----------


## deeeyoo

u pravu ste. jučer sam ju već nakon 2 sata prematala i pelena je bila sasvim ok.
samo - kako vi to radite kada bebač spava? bez pardona previjate ili ipak čekate dok se probudi?

----------


## XENA

Ma nećeš ju buditi za presvlačenje, presvučeš bebača kada se probudi i to je to

----------


## deeeyoo

e, ali problem je što ona puno spava pa joj se natopi pelena i ne znam koliko je dobro da leži u tome..?
joj, zvućim kao da mi je prvo djete (a treće je), nego samo prvi put previjam sa pp.  :Cool:

----------


## rahela

kolika je bebica sada? neće dugo spavati tako puno
možda da joj staviš dodatno još tetra pelenu umjesto uloška unutar pelene?
ne bih ni ja budila bebu ako lijepo spava

----------


## deeeyoo

sada je 6 tj. stara. ma da, mogla bi probati s tetra pelenom. hvala na ideji!

----------


## rahela

ma još je mala bebica, brzo će ona početi biti više budna
uživaj dok puno spava, stavi dodatni uložak ili nabavi neku deblju, "noćnu" pelenu

----------


## martinaP

Pusti dijete da spava  :Smile: . Da joj smeta, budila bi se i prije, a neće joj naškoditi (ni po noći ne presvlačiš ako ne promoči, ne?).

----------


## Dionea

Bok svima. Imam problem i hitno trebam savjet. Mali ima 2 godine i 12 kg i unazad mjesec dana skoro svaku noc mu procuri pelena. Koristim ME pelene i u njih dodam jos bar jedan ulozak od konoplje ili bambino mio 1, ali ipak procure. Koristim ME cover rikki ili air flow. Jedino za sad ne curi MIB pelena od samta, mogucf zato jer je duboka. Moje je pitanje koje pelene da mu uzmem i koji cover. Air flow je komotan oko nogica, a rikki nekad ne mogu dobro utegnuti oko struka kad je pelena deblja. Sto da radim?

----------


## Dionea

Trebam pomoc. Mali je 12.5 kg i ima 2godine. Imam cover ME rikki i air flow, oba L velicine. I cure mi pelene nocu. Air flow mu ima dosta lufta oko nogu, a rikki ne mogu cvrsto upasirati oko struka. Koji cover uzeti?

----------


## R_anama

Od svih covera, nama je rodin najbolji - 13 kg, 2 godine i nosi rodin xl od kad ima 9 kg (bucko nogice).
Flafi mi se isto sviđa, ali mu je preuski oko nogu (flafi nije jako napuhnut na guzi kao roda, ali spada isto u kategoriju većih covera)

----------

